# [Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse



## elohim (25. Oktober 2013)

*[Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhalt:
1. Einleitung
2. Details
3. Testsystem 
4. Optik, Eindrücke & Erfahrungen 
5. Temperaturen
6. Fazit​*​*1. Einleitung*


Heute möchte ich mit dem Cooler Master Elite 130 ein weiteres Mini-ITX Gehäuse testen. Neben einem attraktiven Preis von rund 40€ und den recht kompakten Ausmaßen besticht das Nachfolge-Modell des Elite 120 vor  allem durch eine für die Größe umfangreiche Kompatibilität mit langen Grafikkarten und ATX-Netzteilen...​
*
2. Details*


Gewicht: 3,1 kg
Höhe x Breite x Tiefe:	205 x 240  x 377.5 mm 
Material: Stahl/Kunststoff
Formfaktor: Mini-ITX

Belüftung:
 Front: 1x 120 mm
 Seite: 1x 80x15 mm (optional)



Laufwerke:
3,5": 3 x optional
2,5": 4 x optional
5,25": 1x optional



Erweiterungsslots: 2
Maximale Länge VGA-Karte	343 mm
Maximale Höhe CPU-Kühler	~70 mm

Herstellerseite:
Cooler Master Elite 130
Preise:
Cooler Master Elite 130, Mini-ITX (RC-130-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​
*
3. Testsystem*


CPU: Intel i3-3220
Die CPU ist recht  sparsam und bietet genügend Reserven sowohl für HTPC-Aufgaben als auch für aktuelle Spiele.
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
P8Z77-I DELUXE - Motherboards - ASUS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mainboard wurde mir von ASUS zur Verfügung gestellt. Neben den guten Übertaktungseigenschaften und der guten Ausstattung inklusive W-Lan Adapter ist es für mich vor allem auf Grund der mittigen Sockel-Position interessant, welche für die Nutzung von größeren CPU-Kühlern in ITX Systemen in den meisten Fällen unabdingbar ist.
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU Mini
https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX760DCMOC2GD5/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Grafikkarte wurde mir von ASUS für mein Testsystem zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich habe mich für diese Karte entschieden, da sie sehr gute Leistung auf sehr kleinem Raum bietet und sich somit ideal für ITX-Systeme eignet. Die Karte schließt mit einer Länge von rund 17cm bündig mit mini-ITX-Boards ab.
Netzteil: Sea Sonic M12II Evo 750
Welcome to Seasonic USA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil wurde mir freundlicher Weise von Seasonic für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt. Es ist freilich deutlich überdimensioniert für das System, es bietet aber ein mollmodulares Kabelmanagement sowie schwarze Flachbandkabel, so dass für einen leichten Einbau und ein schlichtes Äußeres gesorgt ist.
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB OCZ Platinum
SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-L9i 
*4. Optik, Eindrücke & Erfahrungen *

Das Elite 130 von Cooler Master kommt sicher in Schaumstoff gebettet zum Kunden. Als Zubehör befindet sich neben einer bebilderten Anleitung das nötige Montage-Material in der Verpackung. Das Gehäuse besteht im wesentlichen aus Stahl. Die Front wird mittig von einer großen Mesh-Fläche dominiert und von Kunststoff-Zierleisten in Aluminium-Optik eingerahmt. Insgesamt macht das Gehäuse einen durchaus robusten und wertigen Eindruck. Verarbeitungsmängel habe ich keine aufspüren können. Die ästhetische Seite ist sicherlich Geschmackssache; persönlich finde ich das Design angenehm, es ist ausreichend schlicht und nicht zu überladen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Mit 240 x 205 x 377.5 mm handelt es sich um ein sehr schmales und flaches, aber verhältnismäßig langes Gehäuse. Diese Tatsache sorgt allerdings dafür, dass man Grafikkarten bis zu einer Länge von beachtlichen 343mm verbauen kann. In der Tiefe ist der Platz für die Karte auf zwei Slots begrenzt, was allerdings für sämtliche Referenzkarten und auch für viele Hersteller-eigene Kühler-Layouts ausreichend ist. Das Elite 130 bietet insgesamt zwei Lüfter-Plätze, welche von Werk aus bereits durch entsprechende hauseigene Ventilatoren besetzt sind. In der Front sorgt ein 120x25mm- und in der rechten Seite ein 80x15mm-Lüfter für Frischluft. In der Front kann auch ohne weiteres eine AIO Kühlung mit 120mm-Radiator montiert werden. 
Auf eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung hat Cooler Master leider verzichtet. Einen Staubfilter findet man lediglich hinter dem Mesh-Teil in der Front. Dort finden sich außerdem linksseitig zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse sowie die Buchsen für Audio-In und -Out. Der Power und Reset-Knopf sowie zwei weitere USB 2.0 Anschlüsse wurden auf der rechten Seite platziert. Zur besseren Belüftung sind auf beiden Gehäuse-Seiten großflächig Luftschlitze eingelassen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
In das Innere gelangt man in dem man an der Rückseite drei Thumbscrews löst und das gesamte Verdeck abnimmt. Das Netzteil kann entweder mit dem Lüfter nach unten verbaut werden, so dass es bei der Entlüftung des Gehäuses mithelfen kann oder es kann wahlweise auch andersherum montiert werden, so dass es mit Frischluft von außen versorgt wird. Das Netzteil wird von hinten aus mittels eines Brackets erst eingeschoben und dann verschraubt. Das Netzteil steht in verbautem Zustand rund 25mm über, um mehr Platz im Innenraum zu schaffen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auch für die Laufwerksmontage stehen für ein Gehäuse dieser Größenordnung doch recht zahlreiche Optionen zur Verfügung. Im Boden kann entweder ein 2,5"- oder ein 3,5"-Laufwerk angebracht werden. Außerdem nutzt das Gehäuse eine Seitenhalterung, welche ebenfalls wahlweise eine SSD oder eine 3,5"-HDD aufnehmen kann. Oben in der Front ist der Platz für ein optisches Laufwerk. Nutzt man ein solches nicht, stehen einem zusätzlich weitere Festplatten-Plätze zur Verfügung: entweder ein 3,5"- oder zwei 2,5"-Laufwerke sind hier optional möglich. 
Der Einbau der Laufwerke wird über eine entkoppelte Verschraubung gelöst, in der man erst vier Schrauben plus Entkoppler an den Festplatten montiert und diese dann in die dafür vorgesehenen Aussparungen im Gehäuse schiebt. Das optische Laufwerk wird über einen, wie ich finde, sehr gelungenen werkzeuglosen Schließmechanismus fixiert.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf einen ausladenden CPU-Kühler muss man im Elite 130 leider verzichten, da sich das Netzteil direkt über dem Mainboard befindet. Somit stehen lediglich etwas über 70mm zur Verfügung, was aber noch genug Platz für einige kompakte, aber dennoch adäquate Top-Flow Kühler wie beispielsweise den Cooler Master Gemini M4 oder den Thermalright AXP-100 ist. Diese bieten ohne Frage genug Reserven um aktuelle CPUs leise zu kühlen, von großen Übertaktungs-Vorhaben sollte man in einem solchen System aber besser Abstand nehmen.
Die Qualität der Lüfter ist dem Preis angemessen. Zuviel sollte man natürlich nicht erwarten und ungedrosselt sind die verbauten Ventilatoren auch deutlich hörbar, so dass man als audiophiler User schon beim Gehäusekauf über Alternativen nachdenken sollte: ob dies Drehzahl-Adapter, PWM-Lüfter, Lüfter mit niedriger Maximaldrehzahl oder eine separate Lüftersteuerung sind hängt wie so oft von den persönlichen Vorlieben eines jeden Einzelnen ab.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5. Temperaturen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_* die Temperaturen wurden bei gleichzeitiger Auslastung der CPU und GPU durch Prime 95 (Small FFTs) sowie Furmark gemessen, die abgebildeten Ergebnisse stellen die Temperaturdifferenz der ermittelten Werte zur Umgebungstemperatur dar. Der Lüfter der Grafikkarte war hierbei bei 70%=~2500rpm fixiert, der Lüfter des Noctua L9i war auf 100% = ~2500rpm fixiert. Die Gehäuselüfter laufen immer bei 100%_

Auffällig im Vergleich zum U2 von Cooltek ist eine etwas andere Temperaturverteilung. Etwas überraschend liefert das Elite 130 im Vergleich etwas schlechtere VGA-Temperaturen, kann dafür auf der anderen Seite, vermutlich durch den zusätzlichen 80mm Lüfter in der Seite, mit besseren CPU-Temperaturen glänzen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_** die Temperaturen wurden bei  Auslastung der CPU durch Prime 95 (Small FFTs) gemessen, die abgebildeten Ergebnisse stellen die Temperaturdifferenz der ermittelten Werte zur Umgebungstemperatur dar. Der Lüfter des Noctua L9i war mit Noctua Low Noise Adapter auf 100% = ~1800rpm fixiert.  Die Gehäuselüfter laufen immer bei 100%_

Beim Temperatur-Test ohne verbaute Grafikkarte liefert das Elite 130 eine mehr als ausreichend gute Belütung, welche sich nur wenige Grad über den Werten des offenen Test-Stands bewegen.

Zum Schluss noch ein kurzer Vergleich der überschlagenen Volumina der beiden bisher getesteten Gehäuse:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*6. Fazit:*


Mit dem Elite 130 hat Cooler Master einen würdigen Nachfolger des Elite 120 kreiert, welcher durch den Verzicht eines vollwertigen Laufwerkskäfigs nun noch mehr Platz für längere ATX-Netzteile bietet. Das von mir verwendete 170mm lange Sea Sonic M12II Evo passt beispielsweise ohne Mühe. Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses bewegt sich rundum auf einem guten Niveau. 
Ohne Frage ist der besondere Reiz des Gehäuses  die Tatsache, dass man ein vollwertiges High End-Gaming-System  ohne Kompromisse zusammenstellen kann. So wäre ein System mit einem High End ATX Netzteil, einer SSD, einer HDD, einem ODD, einer extra-langen High End Grafikkarte und einer passenden CPU schnell zusammengestellt. Denn der offenene Aufbau des Gehäuses, wenn der Deckel einmal entfernt ist, ermöglicht eine für Mini-ITX Systeme sehr komfortable Montage der Kompnenten.
Wer also plant ein solches System auf kleinst-möglichen Raum im Mini-ITX Format zu bauen, der kommt am Cooler Master Elite 130 kaum vorbei, zumal mit rund 40€ auch preislich sehr fair positioniert ist. 

Die einzige kleine Kritikpunkte, wenn man von einem solchen sprechen kann, ist der mit 70mm recht begrenzte Raum für CPU-Kühler. Auch wäre es mit einem leicht veränderten Layout vielleicht möglich gewesen ein oder zwei weitere, optionale Lüfter-Montage-Plätze zu ermöglichen. Abgesehen davon wäre der konsequentere Einsatz von Luftfiltern wünschenswert gewesen. 

Wie bei jedem kleinen Mini-ITX-Gehäuse muss man aber an der einen oder anderen Stelle Kompromisse eingehen. Auf welchen Kompromiss man sich als Käufer einlassen möchte, bleibt hier eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Wer also auf voluminöse Kühler verzichten kann und sonst ein voll-ausgestattetes System auf kleinsten Raum bauen möchte, der sollte sich das Elite 130 unbedingt anschauen!

[+] Platz auch für High End Grafikkarten
[+] Platz für optisches Laufwerk
[+] ordentliche Belüftung
[+] einfache Montage
[+] fairer Preis

[-] nur flache CPU-Kühler bis ca. 70mm möglich

Auf Grund des guten Gesamt-Konzepts, welches den Aufbau eines vollwertigen High End PCs auf kleinem Raum zu einem fairen Preis ermöglicht, hat sich das Elite 130 meinen "Preis-Leistungs Award" verdient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein Dank geht an Cooler Master, die mir das Elite 130 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Eine weitere Danksagung möchte ich an Christian von ASUS und Nils von Sea Sonic richten welche mir bei der Komponenten-Zusammenstellung für das Test-System sehr behilflich waren.​


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Mensch du machst ja HTPC-Reviews im Akkord  schönes Review aber mir persönlich wär das Case zu "löchrig" und wenn man so einen HTPC (gerade zum zocken mit zockertauglicher Hardware, hier halt große Graka) auf dem Schreibtisch steht ist man/ich doch froh, dass das Case nicht nur aus Mesh besteht...mMn


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Klasse gemacht 

nur eins finde ich etwas blöd !
Das man jedes Bild einzeln aufrufen muss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Nice Work.
 Wie ist es denn mit der Materialanmutung und Qualität  ( subjektiv besonders die Schalter ) bestellt? Ich habe da so meine schlechten Erfahrungen sammeln müssen.


----------



## elohim (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Mensch du machst ja HTPC-Reviews im Akkord  schönes Review aber mir persönlich wär das Case zu "löchrig" und wenn man so einen HTPC (gerade zum zocken mit zockertauglicher Hardware, hier halt große Graka) auf dem Schreibtisch steht ist man/ich doch froh, dass das Case nicht nur aus Mesh besteht...mMn



Jo, es werden auch in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten einige weitere folgen, als nächstes das Lian Li Q28. Da ich mich selbst gerade mit dem Thema Mini ITX System beschäftigt habe, dachte ich es sei ein guter Anlass mal einige Cases unter die Lupe zu nehmen 

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist das Gehäuse auch nicht, die längliche Form sagt mir nicht so zu, außerdem gibt es im Mini ITX BEreich so viele schicke Alu Gehäuse.  
Aber wenn man ein vollwertiges System auf kleinen Raum bauen möchte ist es halt schon ein echt gelungenes Teil bei dem Preis!  



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Klasse gemacht
> 
> nur eins finde ich etwas blöd !
> Das man jedes Bild einzeln aufrufen muss


 
Da stimmeich dir zu. Gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit der Darstellung? Wenn ja wäre es nett wenn mich jemand darauf hinweisen könnte, damit ich das mal optimieren kann 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nice Work.
> Wie ist es denn mit der Materialanmutung und Qualität  ( subjektiv besonders die Schalter ) bestellt? Ich habe da so meine schlechten Erfahrungen sammeln müssen.


 
Danke. Also ich kann bei dem Gehäuse diesbezüglich keine großen Kritikpunkte finden. Es wackelt und vibriert nichts, die Materialstärke ist absolut in Ordnung, vor allem der eigentliche Gehäusekäfig ist sehr solide und die Frontblende sitzt auch perfekt. 
Der Druckpunkt der Schalter mit einem leichten Klick ist auch ok; es ist halt kein hochwertiger Taster aber er tut seinen Zweck und macht nicht den Eindruck, dass es groß Verschleiß geben wird, sofern ich das beurteilen kann! 
Also für den Preis kann man sich auf jeden Fall nicht beschweren. Lediglich die Lüfter sind  halt nicht so dolle, aber gut, diejenigen die darauf gesteigerten Wert legen planen neue Lüfter beim Gehäusekauf wohl ohnehin mit ein, von daher...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Das die Werkslüfter eher was für die Tonne sind ist ja nix neues. Ich hatte mit diversen Elite Gehäusen doch arge Probleme was den Startknopf anging, recht billig aufgebaut und bei einigen gebrochen oder extrem hakelig. Normal kein Problem, aber meine Erfahrungen mit dem Support waren nicht gerade berauschend


----------



## elohim (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Ich habe bis jetzt erst ein Elite Gehäuse verbaut (es war ein sehr günstiger  ATX-Tower, keine Ahnung mehr welcher genau) und da war die gesamte Material Anmutung doch ein bis zwei Klassen schlechter als bei dem Elite 130. 
Ich hab mir die Knöpfe grad nochmal genauer angeschaut und ich glaub da muss man sich schon anstrengen bzw ungeschickt anstellen um was zu zerbrechen.


----------

